# Stuart's Build.



## Techtu (Jun 4, 2012)

This is just a short thread to say thanks for the TPU members who kind enough gave me a Windows key to use on the build. For those of you that don't know, Staurt is a close friend of the family and also mentally handicapped and he was stuck with a Dell Inspiron 1100 so I put my spare part's together and pretty much got a full rig from it, minus a chassis & Windows key this is where I paid for a chassis myself & posted on TPU as a 'cry for help' with my OS problem which promptly got resolved with the help of you guys!  

Since then I was having trouble getting down to Stuart who lives around 70 miles from me which didn't help with the situation but today I finally made it and set the whole thing up for him, he is more than delighted with the upgrade! That speaks for me too so once again thank you TPU members!!

From this 






To...

Here is Stuart & his build.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 5, 2012)

Forgot to mention his system specs, not that they're anything to shout about but nonetheless...

AMD x2 6000+
ASUS Motherboard (Can't remember the model).
3x 1Gb Kingston DDR2 800Mhz (would of been 4x 1Gb but a stick died).
400W Generic PSU
Colours IT Chassis
Phillips light scribe DVD/Combi drive.
15" Dell monitor, will be upgraded to a 19" generic the next time I'm down.
Toshiba 160Gb 5200rpm 2.5" HDD.
Windows XP Home.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 5, 2012)

great work man :thumbsup:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 5, 2012)

Man proud of his new system.  Very nice of you to help him out. Thanks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice to help out the man.  It's people like you who make this world great.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Man proud of his new system.  Very nice of you to help him out. Thanks.





JrRacinFan said:


> Very nice to help out the man.  It's people like you who make this world great.



Meh it's nothing much, although it would of been a nice backup PC of some sort. I'd rather it be used than just stored. 

I'm just thankful for the generosity of other TPU user's! Who without I couldn't of finished the build of so cheaply otherwise as I'd of probably gone for Windows 7 and used the classic taskbar/menu which Stuart has become a custom with and wouldn't be so easy for him to change.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

Great work there Techtu.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 6, 2012)

Techtu said:


> This is just a short thread to say thanks for the TPU members who kind enough gave me a Windows key to use on the build. For those of you that don't know, Staurt is a close friend of the family and also mentally handicapped and he was stuck with a Dell Inspiron 1100 so I put my spare part's together and pretty much got a full rig from it, minus a chassis & Windows key this is where I paid for a chassis myself & posted on TPU as a 'cry for help' with my OS problem which promptly got resolved with the help of you guys!
> 
> Since then I was having trouble getting down to Staurt who lives around 70 miles from me which didn't help with the situation but today I finally made it and set the whole thing up for him, he is more than delighted with the upgrade! That speaks for me too so once again thank you TPU members!!
> 
> ...



 for you
note: btw you write Stuart wrong on the 2nd paragraph you write "Staurt"


----------



## Techtu (Jun 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great work there Techtu.





micropage7 said:


> for you
> note: btw you write Stuart wrong on the 2nd paragraph you write "Staurt"



Thanks guy's


----------



## Techtu (Jul 31, 2013)

So all this time later and Stuart needs a new PSU, so I went ahead and ordered a OCZ CoreXstream 500w, been with OCZ a few times in the past for PSU's which is what leant me towards them as I've never had an issue with them until this day and even though TPU members tried pushing me to the more reliable Antec brand I still went with OCZ. 

So what happened is what your probably wondering by now... Well to be honest I'm not quite sure, all I know is there was a big cloud of stinking white smoke followed by me running out into the rain with a smoking rig in my arms! 





Seems the cable got a little hot and melted too, I've never experienced anything like this before what sort of cover/protection could I be entitled to from OCZ by this? As you all know this build was all from parts I could scrape together to help a friend out and has really done me, this obviously means Stuart is without a PC thanks to OCZ as it has taken out the motherboard at the least aswel, I'm unable to test CPU or RAM at the moment due to lack of spares but I'm hoping we've got away with something!

Anyone have any personal experiences like this and how did you resolve it?


----------



## shovenose (Aug 1, 2013)

Techtu said:


> So all this time later and Stuart needs a new PSU, so I went ahead and ordered a OCZ CoreXstream 500w, been with OCZ a few times in the past for PSU's which is what leant me towards them as I've never had an issue with them until this day and even though TPU members tried pushing me to the more reliable Antec brand I still went with OCZ.
> 
> So what happened is what your probably wondering by now... Well to be honest I'm not quite sure, all I know is there was a big cloud of stinking white smoke followed by me running out into the rain with a smoking rig in my arms!
> 
> ...


Try running it with a good PSU - is it dead?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 1, 2013)

Sadly yes, the board is. I still need to get a hold of a 'spare' PC to test the other parts on but not feeling very optimistic about it all, the board powers up but that is all it does, no lights, no boot, no sound, I've tried resetting the BIOS and a 'dry run' but still nothing. 

I feel so guilty for this! The guy was so happy just over a year ago when I gave him this build and now I'm the one to take it away from him, sure does suck right now but I can't let this get me down I need to keep up the hope and HOPE that he only needs a new motherboard... on top of the PSU OCZ are going to replace so another £30+ may not be too bad for this build as a whole.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 1, 2013)

ive a dell dimension ermmm its a 1.8 dual core 775 job with 3gb ram I think that you're/his welcome to..just reinstall with your key


----------



## Techtu (Aug 1, 2013)

Are you for real? Don't play with me dude  

where are you located?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll PM you MightyMission, might be better.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2013)

sorry fella I forgot i'd posted here! yes I am for real, PM'd by the way.
Based in the depths of Essex but i'm always on the road for work..






Apparently it's an OptiPlex 745? it works though

Excuse the mess...


----------



## Techtu (Aug 22, 2013)

Just to let everyone know that Mighty Mission has done good on his word! He deserves every bit of credit for helping me in my mission in keeping Stuart without a PC... for pron mainly but nonetheless what would a man become if he couldn't let of his load when he wanted.... Seriously though I can't thank Mighty Mission enough for what he has done, a whole rig for the price of postage! 

Couldn't of done this twice over on my own. 

Will post more updates on setting the rig up and when it arrives with Stuart as I go along the process.


----------

